# Help with Floor Plan



## James Norman (Apr 19, 2017)

Framing starts next week and after looking at a ton of build threads. I wanted to run a few changes to my layout by you.

Room
13-9 W by 19-6d

Location
Basement window free loaction

Sound Proofing
Walls and Ceiling Clipped Channeled and DD with GG
Insulation the Pick stuff
Automatic Door Jam and Seals

Lighting
Halo 5 in. and 6 in. Matte White Recessed LED Surface Disk Light with 90 CRI, 3000K

Speakers

Screen
Depends on the answers below

Projector
I have 60 days to see what else is announced


Questions
1. Would adding a stage fit?
2. Should I place a false/Screen wall?
3. Is 8 foot to first row workable?
4. Sound Treatments?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

In regard to Drawing 1v2-1

Are the seats reclining? If so I am not sure you will have room for two rows in an AT screen room, it will be close but may work. I ran into that issue and ended up doing a bar height custom table with three chairs behind the first row of seats. You may have to choose between an AT screen or two rows of seating. 

If your doing an AT screen you will need to provide proper space behind the speakers/subs, between the wall and speakers for proper acoustics. This would likely push the screen wall further into the room. I think they recommend about a foot (12 inches behind speakers if behind an AT screen). 

If you don't go AT screen it will limit the screen size as you will need to place the left and right speaker to the sides of the screen. I do not have an AT screen in my room, I was able to go with a 100" screen. 

Your room is similar in dimension to my room but about 3 feet deeper.

The link to my build should show up in my signature line below.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

The recommended viewing distance of a 100" screen is 10 feet. Although its really up to how you feel watching it. People have larger screens and feel fine watching at 8 feet.
To me it can get disorienting (mainly for front row viewing). Mine is somewhere between 8-10 I believe, I should measure it then give you a better idea. 

Drawing 1-2

Will give you more space to work with distance wise (without an AT screen). An AT screen room tends to look cleaner with the lights on, but then again the lights should be out when viewing.

Also don't forget to look at your projector specs. It will have max min distance for the projector install based on screen size. Have you decided on a projector ? 1080/4K?
Make sure once you determine the location you install an electrical outlet on the ceiling were the projector will plug in. Run a smurf tube in the ceiling from the projector to the A/V Rack area for easy feeding of cables. I would run the projector of a separate breaker than the AV equipment, just to ensure no interference. 

What Receiver you going to run?

What speaker setup are you going with 7.2 / 11.4 / 7.2.2 atmos? I would run more now, easier later if you expand.

Have you picked colors for the paint in the room? (Recommend flat black on ceiling and front wall)


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

As for the ceiling lighting I would install a dimmer switch. Also for appearance you can run a couple smaller lights just above the screen to give it that theater look when entering the room (on a second dimmer switch). 

Look forward to watching this room come together...


----------

